# Church play



## Georgiaastro (Nov 15, 2004)

I would like to invite any and all of the members on Woody's and even people that are not members to our church play. Our church is about 8 miles west of Cumming just off Highway 20.

Larry

You are invited to join us as 
New Harmony Baptist Church 
Presents
“From Christ Child to Judgment”
The Play will be presented:
Friday November 19th - 7:00pm
Saturday November 20th – 7:00pm
This production is a play about a child wanting to know why we give gifts at Christmas and the true meaning of Christmas. She falls asleep in a dream. Her dream is about the birth of Jesus, the crucifixion of Jesus, everyday life of people accepting or rejecting Christ as their Savior and Judgment Day. There will be a Heaven Scene and a elmoelmoelmoelmo Scene on Judgment Day, so we advise parents to use parental guidance for children under the age of 12. Please remember the dates and make plans to come. “From Christ Child to Judgment” is a heart touching play and we would be honored for you to come and experience it with us. We pray that God will be with us and that the results will be pleasing unto Him. Please remember us in your prayers.
New Harmony Baptist Church
4942 Heardsville Road Cumming, Georgia
Pastor: Rev. Calvin Grogan
Play Director: JoAnn Wallace 
(770)887-6454


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 19, 2004)

Won't be able to be there physically with you all, but will jon with you in spirit for a successful and meaningful play...


----------

